# Abandoned House Cambridgeshire



## disco_biscuit (Sep 2, 2009)

Found this abandoned place which i think was originally a farm house, it was built in 1907 and is situated next to a pump house. Its about 1 mile down a dirt track and looks like its been empty since 1996 by a calender which was left.


----------



## HypoBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd really like to know where this place is so I can keep an eye out for it coming onto the market 

Well done on finding a derelict house in Cambridgeshire which I haven't already discovered too. I thought I'd found and visited every one of them by now


----------



## disco_biscuit (Sep 2, 2009)

It was on the market for £150k last year thats how i originally found it


----------



## HypoBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Garden looks reasonably well maintained, so I'd guess a developer may have bought it and isn't bothering redeveloping it until the market picks up?

Unless you've bought it that is


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 2, 2009)

Those floor tiles are a bit loud, though someone was smart enough to cover up that loud wallpaper.

Now I know what happens to rubber gloves if you leave them around for 13 years.


----------



## KrYptiX (Sep 2, 2009)

Considering its been derelict for thirteen years its in quite a good state


----------



## disco_biscuit (Sep 2, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> Garden looks reasonably well maintained, so I'd guess a developer may have bought it and isn't bothering redeveloping it until the market picks up?
> 
> Unless you've bought it that is



I think the garden part has been maintained by the water company as the pump house is still in use.

LOL i haven't bought it, my parents looked into it last year but bought one in March instead.


----------



## Potter (Sep 2, 2009)

Not bad condition really. Got some nice feature. Nice fireplace, and love how the trays are still in the oven.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2009)

Grass roots exploring, spot on. Makes me happy. 
Judging by where it is, no wonder it's not been vandalised - too much effort for vandals! 
Hats off for finding it.


----------



## james.s (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice find and well captured. It looks quite creepy


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pics - I love the feel of an abandoned house and all the questions about who was once there


----------



## Foz77 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like it was a dump even when it was lived in...


----------

